# CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING not in gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6

## urcindalo

I run a mostly stable amd64 box. Today, after installing the stable sys-process/iotop-0.3.2-r1, I saw this message:

```
 * Messages for package sys-process/iotop-0.3.2-r1:

 *   CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING:  is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.
```

However, I see no CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING in my stable gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6 under General Setup when I run a "make menuconfig". Why is it missing?

----------

## transpetaflops

Under General Setup...

```
 [*] Export task/process statistics through netlink (EXPERIMENTAL)

 [ ]   Enable per-task delay accounting (EXPERIMENTAL)

 [*]   Enable extended accounting over taskstats (EXPERIMENTAL)

 [*]     Enable per-task storage I/O accounting (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)
```

----------

## urcindalo

Thank you very much  :Smile: 

----------

## chrelad

Thanks for posting the location of this setting  :Smile:  iotop, here we go!

----------

